# Iridium Spark Plug Gap



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

I've read it here somewhere but I can't find it now. My dual fuel generator takes an NGK BPR6ES spark plug. Apparently the plug to have when running propane, which is all I have used so far, and hope to keep it that way, is iridium. So I picked up an NGK BPR6EIX.

The gap in my manual says, .028 to .031. But I thought I read here somewhere to set it to .020.

Can someone here straighten me out on this? If the generator makes any difference this is miine.

7500-Watt Dual Fuel Generator - Champion Power Equipment


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

.020 is a real small gap. Mostly for 2 stroke small outdoor equiptment. If the manual says .028-.031 I'd go with that.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you. I appreciate that. I thought it sounded a little odd.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah, .020 is tight. I personally run iridium at .026-.028 on alt fuels. Works perfect.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

for bi fuel when on lp or ng run .020 or .022 gap on the iridium when on those alt fuels.
it advances the spark a bit with the closed gap.
it just works better when on the lp and ng.

and the iridium rocks for ng and lp!
we have over 10k hours on some of them.
they still look real good!


----------

